# Gallery additions, the quest for me time.



## CHJ (22 Apr 2018)

As the years roll by time seems to get ever more in short supply, that to just relax and have a couple of hours doing something basic without any deadlines or commitments seems even more elusive.

Not that turning has been at a total standstill so far this year, *This * and several other behind the scenes tasks have enforced some heated shop time during this cool start to the season.

Anyway, a couple of days Gardening says very forcefully that the back needs a rest so used the excuse to start salvaging some of the 'might make something' pile.


----------



## Dalboy (22 Apr 2018)

Some great pieces. and yes I know that feeling having to get things ready for competitions birthdays and other bits that have been requested. Glad you have managed to get some you time. I spoke to a gentleman who attended the show I just did and he commented on having time to do some much needed turning. I just said that it matters not what the hobby is sometimes you just need to say that two hours on a Monday is turning time(enter amount of time and day to suit yourselves).


----------



## CHJ (22 Apr 2018)

Trying to avoid the frustrations of 'best laid plans etc.' going astray and decided to just walk in the shed and pick a couple of lumps off this pile and see what comes out for a while, need the shelf space anyway.



The 'get the brain engaged' stuff can wait 'till the new seasons chores have died down.


----------



## Dalboy (22 Apr 2018)

CHJ":64y4dg8i said:


> need the shelf space anyway.



What to fill up again :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHJ (22 Apr 2018)

Dalboy":1skxkqib said:


> CHJ":1skxkqib said:
> 
> 
> > need the shelf space anyway.
> ...


Not with wood if I can resist it Derek, been trying to get to grips with it for two years already, only compensation is it's very dry now so machining is different enough now to provide a variation in feel and finishing.
Daft isn't it, seeing clouds of fine dust passing through the net abrasive and disappearing into the extractor providing satisfaction.


----------



## Dalboy (23 Apr 2018)

Yes just finished a spalted bowl and watching the dust in streams being sucked into the extractor is quite mesmerizing will post pictures when I take them.


----------



## CHJ (26 Apr 2018)

*Beech* 105mm dia.










*Yew* 110mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (26 Apr 2018)

Two very nice pieces. The shape is one that just needs to be picked up and cradled in the hands. Both have there merits but the yew one just has a load of character


----------



## CHJ (26 Apr 2018)

Thanks *Derek*, rather basic bits of turning, think there are going to be a lot of such over the coming weeks as I sort through this stuff, just reluctant to put it in the firewood bin.
Fortunately there's always an outlet for a simple little piece to dress up with a dried flower display or fill with a few chocolates as a thank you gift for someone so they don't go to waste.


----------



## Dalboy (26 Apr 2018)

Just been sorting through my blanks and some put through a thicknesser to help with balance and a couple showed some signs of splits appearing so have now rough turned and resealed so they will warp rather than split


----------



## CHJ (3 May 2018)

*Laburnum * 90mm dia.







*Yew* 95-120mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (3 May 2018)

Some very nice pieces Chas not turned much lately as I am working on another model


----------



## CHJ (3 May 2018)

Just no-brainers on the turning front *Derek*, but at least they are achieving a little progress on the bits and pieces shifting project and a chance to just go with the flow of past experiences and working methods to produce some shavings without too much agro.

Other than forgetting to put the nice sharp bowl gouge in its rack before swiping the shavings off the bench into the bin.


----------



## Obi Wan Kenobi (3 May 2018)

Some really lovely pieces you've turned out there Chas, and even though I haven't a clue what the wood is :? you've got a 'pretty' looking pile of blanks there too 8) 

OWK ccasion5:


----------



## John15 (3 May 2018)

I haven't got a clue about turning but can appreciate the finished article. Very nice indeed Chas. Congratulations.

John


----------



## Dalboy (3 May 2018)

CHJ":2jm6avcx said:


> Just no-brainers on the turning front *Derek*, but at least they are achieving a little progress on the bits and pieces shifting project and a chance to just go with the flow of past experiences and working methods to produce some shavings without too much agro.
> 
> Other than forgetting to put the nice sharp bowl gouge in its rack before swiping the shavings off the bench into the bin.



I'm a b u g g e r for that as well especially after the last lot of turning as I was rough turning a load of blanks still got loads more to do and the pile of shavings hide everything as well discolouring a couple of chucks which have cleaned up OK with a quick wipe using a rag and a little 3 in 1.


----------



## CHJ (3 May 2018)

*Obi-John*, this is only very basic turning, relying on wood figuring to give it some interest, as far as finish is concerned it's a case of sanding out any tool marks and scratches and putting the simplest of sealers and wax on. To me *Finish *is always the overriding criteria.
Turning skill levels required are minimal, just that after a couple of thousand such pieces, you develop working methods and simple kit around you that makes it easier to make something with a use from an oddment of wood without too much brain strain.


----------



## CHJ (13 May 2018)

*Yew.*


----------



## stewart (15 May 2018)

Very nice, Chas - I especially like the laburnum pots: beautiful!


----------



## CHJ (15 May 2018)

Thanks *Stewart*, all very basic and simple on the turning time front, just relying on the wood to provide most of the interest.
Have a lot of other commitments and chores going at the moment so taking what little opportunity there is for shed time to try and lower the surplus small oddments of wood that have collected as 'too good for the firewood'.


----------



## CHJ (30 May 2018)

Just finished a few *Yew Windfalls* left over from a recent project.


----------



## Dalboy (30 May 2018)

A nice pear just goes to show what you get for the fruits of your labour. Great apples and pears.

Keep meaning to turn some but other projects keep getting in the way. I have even put the waggon to the side for a few days to turn something for the club competition which is Saturday nothing like leaving it too late


----------



## CHJ (30 May 2018)

Fruit is a subject I often resist for some reason *Derek*, but once a batch is started they seem to become addictive.
Frustration with this lot has been the proportions of blank size needed, loads of bits in the bin but trying to find something such as a 80mm cube soon throws up a dearth of suitable stuff.
Done a couple of dozen others as well as these and used some logs that had been hanging around for a couple of years to get enough stock only to have half a dozen split due to core moisture. Guess I could use them to simulate a tin of Pear slices or an Apple flan.
First project I've had to use a Buffing Tree in earnest, certainly speeds up batch polishing flow when you have a quantity to do.


----------



## Dalboy (30 May 2018)

CHJ":3cvh41wv said:


> loads of bits in the bin but trying to find something such as a 80mm cube soon throws up a dearth of suitable stuff.



I seem to collect bits like that as they come in handy for contrasting lids, bird houses and any other small stuff


----------



## CHJ (3 Jun 2018)

A bit of non descript *Beech*, decided to texture the outer a little to mask the blandness.







Some more Windfalls, it seems they are flavour of the day at the moment.


----------



## Dalboy (3 Jun 2018)

Some more nice pieces Chas. Been rough turning today and then burnt the shavings and boy did they smoke now I smell of smoke so bath calling


----------



## CHJ (3 Jun 2018)

Surprising how quickly the waste builds up, forever getting caught out by failing to check the extractor bins often enough. 
Have not done any green turning now for some time, guess I've been too preoccupied with the simple segmenting and that's resulted in the store stock having to do its own drying, although I do have a lot of small planked stuff that has been in stick for some time as a means of reducing the splitting risk and awaiting segmenting. Not always the easiest stuff to use, like a lot of air dried stuff you never really know how it's going to react when you try to finish squaring it up.


----------



## CHJ (4 Jun 2018)

Back to old style.

*Walnut & Oak,* 100mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (4 Jun 2018)

Now they are what you are known for Chas, as always great workmanship. Never bore of seeing your boxes


----------



## CHJ (4 Jun 2018)

Dalboy":1682kwaa said:


> Now they are what you are known for Chas, ...


Glad it's not just as a rambling old fogey.



CHJ":1682kwaa said:


> Surprising how quickly the waste builds up, forever getting caught out by failing to check the extractor bins often enough.
> .


Was I saying; another half hour task that wasn't planned for:-




Oh! better check the other bins while we are at it:-





And all I'd planned to do in the shed this afternoon was turn up this little extension handle for the lathe banjo, sooner or later bruised hands from the silly little plastic knobs becomes a niggle too far.


----------



## Dalboy (4 Jun 2018)

At least you managed to make something. Great job on the handle.

Like you I needed to have a lear up and that is just the tip of it as i need to empty the dust extractor as well as the vac. It had to be done as I was turning wet Oak and if left it will blacken every thing it comes into contact with. 






The good thing is with wet wood it does come off in streamers this was from the feild maple I have


----------



## CHJ (4 Jun 2018)

Yes, you really pay the price for the pleasure of seeing the streaming shavings from green turning floating past your shoulder, there's no way you can sensibly put off cleaning up immediately when you've finished spinning.


Sometimes it's the little tasks like the small handle that you fit in a spare few minutes that result in a disproportionate amount of satisfaction.


----------



## CHJ (5 Jun 2018)

An oddment of *Pale Yew*.


----------



## CHJ (10 Jun 2018)

*Some more small items salvaged from the shelf of oddments.
Ash*









*Yew*












*Yew*


----------



## Dalboy (10 Jun 2018)

You certainly getting more turning done than I am and as per normal all look great. My lack of work is due to the last little hiccup as in my router jig post


----------



## CHJ (16 Jun 2018)

Four more from the same oddments shelf, not sure Sumac is best presented as complete items, think I prefer it as a highlight/contrast addition to something lighter and closer grained.
Not the most robust of woods, easily pressure marked, finishing benefits from consolidation with a wood hardener prior to final cuts and sanding.
*Sumac*


----------



## CHJ (17 Jun 2018)

This morning shed time:-
*Walnut & Oak*,







*Yew*,


----------



## CHJ (17 Jun 2018)

Yep, another one to add a bit of substance to the days debris clean-up.

*Yew,*


----------



## Dalboy (18 Jun 2018)

I go away for the weekend and you certainly been busy Chas some nice little pieces. Day of rest today ten back in the shed for some me time


----------



## CHJ (18 Jun 2018)

Not so productive today unless you count two large bins of shavings.

This one failed to make the grade, attempted a contrast lid and it doesn't work, need to sort some more suitable wood for different lid.




This one still has not got lid, all three pieces of wood part turned to make one had hidden splits that look obtrusive.




And this one decided to sound a warning with a loud crack whilst hollowing out.








One of those days when tidying up and walking away seems the best idea.


----------



## CHJ (19 Jun 2018)

Managed a couple of hours in the shed to sort some wood and finish two of the above with lids.

*Yew.*


----------



## Dalboy (19 Jun 2018)

Blimey Chas don't you ever slow down. Things keep getting in the way for me like the weekend away from the shed but I do have a piece on the lathe for the club competition so hopefully will be complete soon.


----------



## CHJ (19 Jun 2018)

Dalboy":3hxaczhj said:


> Blimey Chas don't you ever slow down. ...


Trying not to *Dereck,* but output is somewhat slower when using odd ball bits of wood instead of regular blanks, also keeping up with all the garden chores and routine maintenance is taking up more time these days, as they say 'what you used to do all day ' now takes all day, that and trying to get a few days out to enjoy the countryside means I have too, like today, fit shed time in after basic shopping trips etc. which for us is half day trip.

Hope things on the health front allow you some shed time, no way could I tackle projects such as club competitions, I dislike being held to any form of deadline these days.


----------



## Dalboy (19 Jun 2018)

CHJ":31w9ncvl said:


> Dalboy":31w9ncvl said:
> 
> 
> > Blimey Chas don't you ever slow down. ...
> ...



Health seems stable at the moment but like you Gardening is another job that needs attending to as I have a small veg patch, and after the weekend I need to make a few replacements bits. Luckily shopping is not something I worry about as the wife enjoys the walk to the shops.
And I know what you mean about how long jobs take now. I enjoy the competitions but most times leave it to the last minute but still seem to get high up in the points, it seems the more pressure I put myself under the better it turns out well most times .


----------



## CHJ (21 Jun 2018)

Had a go at salvaging the one with the split personality, not totally disguised but not too obvious if you didn't know the history.
*Yew*


----------



## CHJ (21 Jun 2018)

Time for a coffee break methinks.
*Yew*


----------



## Dalboy (21 Jun 2018)

You get into the shed and turn all this lot and still find time for coffee :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Another nice little collection


----------



## CHJ (22 Jun 2018)

They don't take that long when you tackle them as a batch *Derek*, and only have a couple of chuck configurations to cater for.
Main thing is keeping the concentration up so that you don't do something silly and have an accident, main risk being the oddball shapes of the blanks when truing up. (trying to get the max size out of small pieces) It's not as though there is any post turning decoration or fancy bits to work on.
Cut these up this morning ready for next lot.


----------



## CHJ (14 Jul 2018)

Well two out of four made it, warm weather decided to play an active roll in modifying a couple of the above into firewood whilst away at Silverstone for four days and manic soft fruit and veg. harvesting all this past week.

*Yew,* 75mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (14 Jul 2018)

Well at least you managed a couple. I seem to be getting a little more done on the turning front, even if it is only roughing out but have started a vase which is going to be 9" tall well that is what it starting at :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHJ (14 Jul 2018)

Dalboy":eempc3sd said:


> …... but have started a vase which is going to be 9" tall well that is what it starting at :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:



I've got a couple of dry cleaved oak blanks that should make similarly proportioned Vases amongst the current batch of bits that I'm supposed to be clearing, just trying to work up the energy to tackle the hollowing.



Not getting very far with clearing this worktop/shelf, still a couple of dozen small bits to clear before I can even consider the Yew along the back.


----------



## CHJ (14 Jul 2018)

A cord oddment of Beech that fell on the floor when pulling out the Oak blanks.

*Beech*, 115mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (16 Jul 2018)

Something a bit different in proportions, only hollowed to within 50mm of base to provide weight when used with tall display items. (not everybody has lead shot or marbles to hand.)
*Oak,*


----------



## Dalboy (16 Jul 2018)

Nice shape just that little taper and round bottom sets it off nicely with plenty of interest in the grain =D>


----------



## CHJ (16 Jul 2018)

Dalboy":n044ztp7 said:


> Nice shape just that little taper and round bottom sets it off nicely with plenty of interest in the grain =D>



Never really sure where to settle in the range from parallel to Teardrop shaped.
Fortunately in this instance the remit matched the available cleaved wood blank dimensions so decision was academic.


----------



## CHJ (18 Jul 2018)

Three more bits out of the way.
*Cherry*.










*Cherry,*







*Yew.*


----------



## Dalboy (18 Jul 2018)

Nice bowls Chas as always. But then I expect nothing less from your workshop

I do like a bit of cherry turns and finishes nice but does change the colour of spirit stain


----------



## CHJ (18 Jul 2018)

Yes, Cherry is a pleasure to turn and finish, streams of ribbon shavings and you have to try hard to tear any grain.
Picked those two bits off the pile today to add a bit of pleasure in this quest to clear odd stock up, the little bowls are a bit monotonous but at least they have a home to go to.
Got a lot of branch wood bits in this pile, some is splitting, reluctant to ditch it but don't think I'm in the mood for yet more light pull/pen blanks etc.


----------



## CHJ (19 Jul 2018)

Tackled a second bit of cleaved wood this morning, apart from cleaning up the mess created most of the afternoon has be spent doing one of those little two minute adjustment and sort out jobs rather than spinning the other blanks I thought I would get out of the way today.

Oak,


----------



## Dalboy (19 Jul 2018)

Nice. I know what you mean about tidying up I have just come in from doing just that and clearing out all the rough turned ones I have in there as well as starting yet another piece which this time I know is dry wood


----------



## CHJ (19 Jul 2018)

Dalboy":3fwzh4jb said:


> ... starting yet another piece which this time I know is dry wood


 saying that, 'Dry Wood' can certainly wake you up to adjusting you approach at times.

The Oak in those vases was very dry and rock hard in places, no problem to turn once you have decent bevel contact but a real challenge to tool aproach and lathe mechanics in its square blank form.

My approach in such cases is to reduce the impact loads on tools and hands by roughly removing the corners before spinning it up, can be done with a hand plane at the bench but more often than not I cut corners and speed it up by using an electric planer which is kept on hand to balance up the odd out of balance blank.




Not a pretty picture but much easier to control the tools and reduce the risk of shock loads.


----------



## Dalboy (21 Jul 2018)

Depending on the size of the piece will depend on me knocking the corners off. As I was saying the other day the piece I had planned for a project turned out still to be wet so found another which is dry and as it is a vase shape the inside was not too easy to get a smooth finish, but got there in the end.


----------



## CHJ (21 Jul 2018)

Usually just pick up a Spindle roughing gouge or stiff Bowl gouge with most of the stuff on my racks, this oak came as a bit of a reminder that all woods are not the same.


----------



## CHJ (9 Aug 2018)

A bit of knotty Yew from the shed today:











A couple of Sumac items that made the gallery previously.


----------



## sammy.se (9 Aug 2018)

Is that Sumac, as in the spice called Sumac? lovely looking wood indeed.


----------



## CHJ (9 Aug 2018)

sammy.se":1qdufpgr said:


> Is that Sumac, as in the spice called Sumac?



No, it's Rhus typhina, (stag's horn sumach) although it is from the same Genus,
Rhus.
Spice is from the fruits of Rhus coriaria. 

There are some poisonous members of the family.


----------



## Dalboy (9 Aug 2018)

Yew did a great job making sumac out of those bits of wood.

OK will not give up the day job nice pieces as usual Chas


----------



## CHJ (9 Aug 2018)

Sumac not the best of woods for robustness, the faster growing trunks are rather soft and easily marked in use so I guess they would fare best as dry subject display containers rather than users. Still have quite a lot of bits to work through. Will be glad when I can get round to a bit more constructed work rather than just spinning plain blanks.


----------



## CHJ (11 Aug 2018)

Splits knots and all.


----------



## Dalboy (11 Aug 2018)

Two very likeable vases Chas I think I like the one on the left better


----------



## CHJ (11 Aug 2018)

Have some Branch wood that is split in the most inconvenient places *Derek*, can't bring myself to just cut up for yet more pen blanks, light pulls etc. so am trying to salvage something that can at least take a small dried flower display.
Not too happy that the splits are dictating the form, but the alternate is the firewood bin  
Have an idea for something small tomorrow if the rain arrives as promised, think I will try and incorporate the waspy waist shape.


----------



## Dalboy (11 Aug 2018)

CHJ":3ankedh2 said:


> Have an idea for something small tomorrow if the rain arrives as promised, think I will try and incorporate the waspy waist shape.



I hope it does not rain something planned


----------



## ohowson (12 Aug 2018)

Had to sodding rain didn't it? My new bowl gouge arrived, I've got a boot full of rescued wood that I'm hoping isn't *too* split (ends weren't protected) - and my lathe is outside


----------



## CHJ (14 Aug 2018)

Finally managed to put thoughts to practical output this afternoon.

*Yew* (dry) bud vases and *Cherry* base.


----------



## Dalboy (15 Aug 2018)

A very nice looking set up with the three vases and stand =D>


----------



## CHJ (15 Aug 2018)

Not quite as elegant as envisioned *Derek*, but once again wood was in control for the vases, not something that I should let determine outcome I know but can't bring myself to dump it in the firewood bin.*


*Been doing that for two hours this morning which is very frustrating, chasing splits and throwing output into the bin and sweeping up mounds of unproductive shavings is not my idea of fun.


----------



## Dalboy (15 Aug 2018)

The stool leg I made had to have a small design change due to a split so know what you mean. I have been lucky as on Sunday I was out and someone offered me a 12ft long trunk of yew. The 20 minutes later someone offered me a complete walnut tree with a trunk diameter of about 2ft both of these have been down for at least 3 years so most of the water should be gone all I need to do now is go and have a look


----------



## CHJ (28 Aug 2018)

Salvaged a bit more wood that had split too much in the drying to be considered for bowl turning.


----------



## Dalboy (28 Aug 2018)

As always Chas both pieces well turned. having said that not too sure about the shape of the first one but that is purely a personal view


----------



## CHJ (28 Aug 2018)

Dalboy":21p3yttt said:


> ….. not too sure about the shape of the first one .....


I Know what you mean *Derek*, afraid it's the wood splits influencing the form a bit, although to be honest did not have definitive dimensions as aiming points in the first place, looked reasonable when between centres.

Fortunately destination has individuals who have totally different perceptions to me so they usually disappear faster than I can turn them out.


----------



## Dalboy (28 Aug 2018)

CHJ":1an3zw23 said:


> Fortunately destination has individuals who have totally different perceptions to me so they usually disappear faster than I can turn them out.



That is the main thing :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHJ (4 Sep 2018)

Sometimes you have to be satisfied with the odd hour in the productive end of the plot.


----------



## Dalboy (7 Sep 2018)

I meant to comment when you posted this one but got way layed. i do like this shape and as always one of my favourite woods like many turners


----------



## CHJ (9 Sep 2018)

Just reducing the storage racks.


----------



## Sideways (9 Sep 2018)

I like the top 130mm one Chas  Curves are a personal thing and that shape appeals to me ...


----------



## CHJ (9 Sep 2018)

Thank you SW, try to produce sympathetic curves, I try and visualise French Curves when forming them, (the real thing is only for looking at these days) actual form remaining is down to the wood though after chasing the natural defects. You win some you loose some but they all disappear regardless as long as you finish them as well as you can.


----------



## CHJ (13 Sep 2018)

A couple more.


----------



## Dalboy (13 Sep 2018)

Blimey Chas I am surprised that you have any wood left at the rate you are turning them. Again some nice pieces but then I would be disappointed if they were anything else but good well turned and finished work from you =D> =D> =D> 

I am still converting wood so not much in the turning side of things


----------



## CHJ (13 Sep 2018)

Dalboy":1kluvxvl said:


> Blimey Chas I am surprised that you have any wood left ....


Thanks for the comments *Derek*, still loads to shift I'm afraid, trying hard to avoid converting any more, really want to get round to doing more constructs, or even venture along the lines of trying my hand at more texturing to add a bit of interest but have at least another years worth of these simple pieces to work through, although the outlet sink for them will slacken as the autumn season advances so hoping to change direction for a couple of months.


----------



## CHJ (20 Sep 2018)

Just enough to occupy a rainy morning.


----------



## CHJ (30 Sep 2018)

A couple more bits for local disposal fitted in between waiting for glue-ups and buffing up some oil finished pieces that are in the pipeline for Xmas presents.


----------



## Dalboy (30 Sep 2018)

Some more nice turning Chas. You are getting more turning time than I am at the moment yet I still have a competition piece to make for next Saturday so may have to put a hold on the stool for a few days


----------



## CHJ (30 Sep 2018)

Not as much time as the piles of wood that have accumulated need I'm afraid *Derek*, as the years tick by the daily chores seem to take up a higher percentage of the week. Lost a couple of full days turning each month that I used to have to myself after being roped into a local community venture, disrupts the day and energy enough to keep me out of the shed.

I too have wood (oak from circa 1935) ) that has been in my store for about 10 yrs that has sentimental connections with my Father that should have been fashioned into something like your stool or small table, maybe one day I will get to do it justice.


----------



## CHJ (7 Oct 2018)

Just the one today.


----------



## CHJ (13 Oct 2018)

A quick hours shed time before lunch gets another bit out of the way, more than half of the log blank went in shavings chasing cracks that radiated from core.


----------



## Dalboy (13 Oct 2018)

I like the addition of the textured band around the top, not too much to distract from the wood


----------



## CHJ (13 Oct 2018)

Dalboy":nykw8mdt said:


> I like the addition of the textured band around the top, not too much to distract from the wood


Thanks, never quite sure about the results when I try wheel texturing, had the tool for some years now and can count on one hand the number of times it has been used to completion. Think it's a case of me accepting less than perfect wave form as the norm when using on alternating grain orientation.
Will try some variations on the texturing highlight theme on the next couple of pieces to see how they look.


----------



## Dalboy (13 Oct 2018)

I also have a texturing tool and like yourself do not use it enough. Just glad that I brought it very cheap and in as new condition.


----------



## CHJ (14 Oct 2018)

Rain enforced shed time this afternoon allowed enough time to tackle the last lumps of badly split Yew in this particular rack, results were large bag of shavings and two small pieces.


----------



## CHJ (14 Oct 2018)

Following a recent thread about the use of Cole Jaws, I thought it might be of interest as to how the above items were held whilst finishing the bases.

Note the extended buttons on HDPE spacers, * this allows at least a 20mm diameter reduction in button periphery reaching round the curve to prevent the item from breaking loose.

* old chopping board is the source.


----------



## Dalboy (14 Oct 2018)

Another nice bowl Chas. 


I know it was chucking it down in Cirencester today so any excuse to get into the shed. Just a drizzle here


----------



## 8squared (14 Oct 2018)

Fantastic turnings... keep them coming.


----------



## Ridethewave (16 Oct 2018)

Thanks for that pic with the cole jaws Chas. Mine have come and I have been using them with the shaped dovetails. they held the 2 bowls I worked on very comfortably and securely(prob due to shape of rim). I even found that I could true up the outside with light cuts with a bowl gouge and a scraper.
Very pleased with them.
I always keep looking at this thread to get inspiration... Lovely work.
what finish do you tend to use?

John


----------



## CHJ (16 Oct 2018)

Ridethewave":13hpzst0 said:


> ....what finish do you tend to use?
> John



99% of what you see in this thread are just finished with Cellulose Sanding Sealer and Buffed with the 3 wheel buffing system and finished with a final coat of either Carnauba or Microcrystalline wax. Means they can be finished to completion within a few minutes of completing turning.
A few items I have done recently have been finished with several coats of Hard Wax oil and again buffed, to get a high and in depth shine when the oil has polymerised well, they should stand more robust handling. These take one to two weeks to finish due to oil 'drying' times. (some may be in the Gallery after the forthcoming present season is over)

Glad you are finding the Cole Jaws a help, just take care and don't be tempted to try that little cut if there is any doubt whatsoever about the security of the hold, slightest catch from poor tool control can rip the piece out past the resilient dovetail buttons.


----------



## Dalboy (16 Oct 2018)

Ridethewave to add to what Chas has put if possible bring up the tailstock with a revolving centre to add a little extra security while you clean up the bulk of the bottom then remove it for the final work where it was holding the piece. Light cuts are best when using the cole jaws


----------



## CHJ (16 Oct 2018)

Good to reinforce that point *Derek*, *John *was asking about holding without tailstock support due to swivelled head use *in this thread* so it has been discussed.


I have a couple of wooden end covers for my rotating tailstock centre fitted with felt furniture pads for this purpose, in fact one resides on the centre as a more or less permanent fixture as it saves embarrassing discussions between my elbow and the pointy end when working.


----------



## Dalboy (16 Oct 2018)

CHJ":3l6c4t76 said:


> I have a couple of wooden end covers for my rotating tailstock centre fitted with felt furniture pads for this purpose, in fact one resides on the centre as a more or less permanent fixture as it saves embarrassing discussions between my elbow and the pointy end when working.



Tell me about it I only put a centre in the tailstock the other day to only reach across the bed and put a nice little gauge along my arm may have not been deep and only a scratch type injury but due to tablets it bled like mad.


----------



## CHJ (22 Oct 2018)

Almost beyond its Sell By:- date, just enough strength left to hold it together without hardening intervention.


----------



## CHJ (22 Oct 2018)

Time for another one before todays shop clean-up.


----------



## Dalboy (22 Oct 2018)

Like the colour of the first one you have plum on the photo. Both well turned and finished. I may even have something finished by the end of the week


----------



## CHJ (22 Oct 2018)

Yes that should have been Pear *Derek*, I was presented with a large trunk that had been cleared from an old orchard last year, looked very inviting with its heavily reticulated thick bark but most of it was just like a sponge, this little bit was just about firm enough to take a bevel cut and a very light sanding regime to accommodate the traces of spalting.


----------



## SVB (22 Oct 2018)

Like the shape / form of both these - must be nice to have a change from yew (although you’re something of a specialist now!)

Simon


----------



## CHJ (22 Oct 2018)

The Yew does get a bit boring at times *Simon*, stems from having a lot presented to me as the associated woodland was being thinned out, it does have the benefit of self colouring and character which seems to go down well with the recipients.
Has an annoying penchant for readily splitting whilst drying though. 
Offered some recently storm felled straight trunk woodland Oak this weekend, about 750-900 mm dia. but had to decline, having enough problems trying to reduce the stuff already here and it's not sensible to store even more for another two to three years, very frustrating, would have been a pleasant change of material character.


----------



## CHJ (27 Oct 2018)

'Twas a cold and frosty morning, but warm enough in the sunny shed for one more.


----------



## Dalboy (27 Oct 2018)

Another nice bowl Chas. I always seem to find room for more wood but it is getting tight now


----------



## CHJ (27 Oct 2018)

I can find more room no problem, it's time that's becoming the limiting factor to shift what is already in the system, unearthed another batch of Yew blanks yesterday whilst moving stuff around which if I can stand the boredom will at least have a home to go to, one this morning had enough deep splits to talk itself into the firewood bin after initial rounding up. 
Really need to get back to doing some constructed stuff to add some interest rather than just producing shavings.


----------



## CHJ (28 Oct 2018)

Todays output after preparing some of the Yew blanks with Hot-Melt holding spigots.











A couple of gratuitous shots:-
Finishing the base showing good internal holding for final cuts because of the incurving shape.




And some of the other blanks with holding spigots and rough balance trimming ready for the next session.


----------



## Dalboy (28 Oct 2018)

Another very nice bowl Chas. And looks like you are going to be busy with those that have been prepared, like the stick on tenons saves loosing wood depth on the bowl I have just cut off one from the piece I have just complete.


----------



## CHJ (28 Oct 2018)

Dalboy":1f80ksbi said:


> …., like the stick on tenons saves loosing wood depth on the bowl I have just cut off one from the piece I have just complete.



Use them a lot, gives you a little more room to work as well, just have to make sure you use a sound wood that won't shear across the grain with cutting loads, not safe to use green wood or softer pine etc.

Currently using up some Oak and Walnut bits left over from chair/stool production off-cuts Crispy let me have before he moved base.


----------



## CHJ (29 Oct 2018)

A reasonable morning in the shed.


----------



## Dalboy (29 Oct 2018)

That is more than a reasonable time in the shed some great bowls Chas


----------



## CHJ (31 Oct 2018)

A triple from todays shed session.


----------



## Dalboy (31 Oct 2018)

Nice bowls the first one has just enough texture so as not to take away from the grain


----------



## CHJ (7 Nov 2018)

Three more and finally moving onto a different wood species.







And todays effort, Vases/Brush holders/Pencil pot, whatever.


----------



## Dalboy (7 Nov 2018)

Does that mean the yew pile is reducing. Not seen that wood before. As per normal three nicely turned pieces. Like the shape of the smaller pot a little like me short and rounded


----------



## CHJ (7 Nov 2018)

Dalboy":1mqyo0iw said:


> Does that mean the yew pile is reducing.


Unfortunately 'Just the One' there's enough in another stash for another seasons worth of output.


And I think there are still some larger logs in another store that have been there several years.



Dalboy":1mqyo0iw said:


> Not seen that wood before.


Catalpa is not a very robust wood, tends to be rapid soft growth rings, similar to Sumac but generally lighter in colour.

Have a sack full of logs that I need out of the way, so expect there will be some more 'rotund' pencil pots and I might explore some end grain bowls from some of the wider pieces to see what the grain looks like.


----------



## CHJ (9 Nov 2018)

Pots for Pencils or whatever.


----------



## CHJ (9 Nov 2018)

Just noticed the base detail of one of the above when identing.


----------



## SVB (9 Nov 2018)

Love the detail on the bottom of this one!


----------



## Dalboy (9 Nov 2018)

Some nice pots you have just given me an idea for a pot to hold paint brushes. Like the face on the bottom could be a hoot :twisted:


----------



## CHJ (9 Nov 2018)

I'm intrigued as to how that branch formed on the tree*.
Obviously two branch sprigs formed but amalgamated very early in the growth cycle, the branch was about 100-120mm dia. when cut and as a matter of interest has a caulky bark and a heavy growth of lichen (4-5mm deep)

*(from the next door neighbours garden it was an attractive Tree, just coming into a mature shape.)


----------



## CHJ (10 Nov 2018)

As they say, 'just the one' today.












And a scruffy mate for the other one hiding underneath.




Strange thing is he is hiding in just 5mm of wood as he is not on the inside.


----------



## Dalboy (10 Nov 2018)

You have too much time on you hands Chas keep finding little friend in the bottom of bowl and other turning better than a fly in your soup :twisted: . The last picture looks like one of those pond skippers with the little v shaped ripple behind him.
And a nice little bowl as well


----------



## Chris152 (10 Nov 2018)

CHJ":3t237nzy said:


> Just noticed the base detail of one of the above when identing.


Beaky! Great name for that one, Chas. 
Apart from being enjoyable, this series of works is really useful to me, not knowing how different woods look when turned by a hand that knows how to turn them.

edit - hang on, is it beaky or spooky?


----------



## CHJ (10 Nov 2018)

An example of the starting position for the last piece.



For those that think that sharp is all you need, sometimes ultra sharp and in this case additional ultra sharp shear scraping has to be applied.


----------



## CHJ (25 Dec 2018)

One that had to wait until after the holiday.











Internals of Mortar and Pestle finished in Food Safe Oil.
Externals of Mortar finished in several coats of Hard Wax Oil, buffed and Microcrystalline wax.


----------



## Dalboy (26 Dec 2018)

Very nice Chas hope you had a good Christmas. 


Couldn't you wait until after the holiday to play with your new tools :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHJ (26 Dec 2018)

Thanks *Derek*, came out better than anticipated, only way I could get the size required was to joint the Mortar blank and the contrasting woods idea sort of grew on me.
Hope all is harmony in the recieving kitchen in Pfaffenhofen an der Ilm because that Pestle is a formidable weapon.
Holiday is taking the usual format thanks, house full of foodies for at least another week, might just get the weight back to nov.2018 level sometime about next march.

Tools? no shed time, only the CNC toy getting attention, can't not play with it when you have a guest who is doing an electronic engineering degree course, would just be impolite wouldn't it.

Hope you can keep up the good work on the health front for the coming year, I'm slowing down you seem to be speeding up.


----------



## Dalboy (26 Dec 2018)

CHJ":167wtqe5 said:


> Thanks *Derek*, came out better than anticipated, only way I could get the size required was to joint the Mortar blank and the contrasting woods idea sort of grew on me.
> Hope all is harmony in the recieving kitchen in Pfaffenhofen an der Ilm because that Pestle is a formidable weapon.
> Holiday is taking the usual format thanks, house full of foodies for at least another week, might just get the weight back to nov.2018 level sometime about next march.
> 
> ...



Not been in the shed but will be tomorrow going to attempt making a couple of wood carving knives. Already someone has ask me to make a vivarium but have a competition piece to make before that.
Be interested to see what you produce on the CNC is it for wood or metal


----------



## CHJ (27 Dec 2018)

Dalboy":3ntoci4e said:


> Be interested to see what you produce on the CNC is it for wood or metal


Thoughts are just for decorating small wood pieces as a supliment to turnings, although it is capable of light metal cutting, PCB's etc.


----------

